# Omlette



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

My lunch.

5 whole eggs

200g chicken

2 rashers healthy living bacon

Spinkling of paprika

Tablespoon of olive oil

Around 900 kcals

70g protein


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

gotta love omlettes!

no veg tho mate?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

0161 said:


> gotta love omlettes!
> 
> no veg tho mate?


No didn't have any, some tomatoe would have been nice.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a good looking omellete mate


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i finish them off under the grill as i don't like the taste of burnt egg. I also like them "rare", so that they are runny in the middle, taste loads better :thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

gerg said:


> *i finish them off under the grill as i don't like the taste of burnt egg*. I also like them "rare", so that they are runny in the middle, taste loads better :thumb:


Thats paprika , not burnt egg by the way. :lol:


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

4whole eggs

1 egg white

dash of milk

touch of salt.....whisk up

thn add sliced tomato,tinned spinnach(not much),chopped up sliced ham(the good stuff) and thin slice chicken (str8 from the breast)

when cooked add a small amount of grated cheese(extra cals) then put under grill for roughly 45secs

whollaa...the best tasting omlette you have ever had


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

i always use whole eggs in omlettees, never throw the yolk away.

some people use a mixture of whole eggs and extra egg whites?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I had the tastiest lunch i've eaten in a long time and was going to post a pic but wasn't sure if it was the done thing - am having the same meal again later so will document it then.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

0161 said:


> i always use whole eggs in omlettees, never throw the yolk away.
> 
> *some people use a mixture of whole eggs and extra egg whites*?


Yes I don't see the point in that. Waste of good protein.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok can someone tell me why people chuck the yolks away?

i always use full eggs as well. Is it just a taste thing?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

The yolk contains all the fat in an egg (though also a lot of the minerals) so some people chuck the yolk and increase the number of whites to hit certain macro levels.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

the yolks the best bit ..... mmmmm eggs and soldiers lol


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

lambert said:


> Thats paprika , not burnt egg by the way. :lol:


didn't mean to imply you burnt yours 

i've only just started eating omelettes, as i got put off them for years after getting food poisoning as a child. I don't really like the "eggy" taste you get when they are cooked too much, which is why I like them runny.

Cheese omelettes are aweoms :thumbup1:

I'd also rather lose the carbs than bin the yolks and (good) fats :beer:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

d4ead said:


> ok can someone tell me why people chuck the yolks away?
> 
> i always use full eggs as well. Is it just a taste thing?


Something to do with fat content however fat in eggs is mostly monounsaturated which is good for you.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

my fave omlette is 6 full eggs 1 tin tuna in water, decent amount of broccoli (dont pre cook keeps a nice crunch and more goodness), and one shallot, bloody lovely


----------

